
People Are Making Bots to Snatch Whole Foods Delivery Order Time Slots - imartin2k
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/n7jaw7/amazon-fresh-whole-foods-delivery-time-slot-bots
======
spaceman91
Well, the code is down and the bot doesn't work anymore. Are there any other
bots out there? Perhaps some that haven't received this much press and still
work?

